# Has a snowboarder ever jumped off a ski jump?



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

With all this Olympic BS going on it somehow got me wondering why I have never seen a snowboarder go off the big ski jump. Also with the freestyle skiing jump, why arent there riders who do some crazy flipping twisting thing off the same hit.
The only reason I can come up with is the difference of stance, but seems like there should be some crazy mofos that would attempt or even go farther/higher than their skiing counterparts.:dunno:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Which ski jump are you talking about? The long jump, jumps in the mougles, or the aerials jumps?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Talking about the long jump as you put it, and the aerial jump.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Skiers don't do crazy off axis rotations and grabs in the aerials because that isn't how they are judged. If you put one of those into your run the judges wouldn't know how to judge it so you would lose. Just like with gymnastics or figure skating. Every now and then a new move will come in but it is about performing known moves perfectly. Innovation is frowned upon.

For the long jump. It's not really a jump. The take off is flat and the ground drops away. The skiers are basicly gliding in the air on their skis. I doubt a snowboarder could get anywhere near it at the risk of screwing up the grooming of it. Would be cool to see though.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool idea. I'd love to see a rider take on a K125 hill. I wonder how many spins would be possible with that much hang time. 

Has a rider ever used the jumps used for skiing Aerial competitions? Huge amount of WU on those.



freshy said:


> The only reason I can come up with is the difference of stance, but seems like there should be some crazy mofos that would attempt or even go farther/higher than their skiing counterparts.:dunno:


It wouldn't be possible for a rider to come close to a skier when jumping for distance. 

A skier in a delta v uses the surface area of their body in combination with the skis to become a single lifting body while in the air. The free heel bindings used allow them to lean forward and between their ski tips. A boarder could only use the base of their board for lift. 

The Ski Flying World Record is 239 metres (780 ft).


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Snowboarders don't do jumps like the Ski Aerials jump because it's designed to launch you up high instead of high and far. The twists ski aerial jumpers do are closer to gymnastics than anything in snowboarding. To me it just looks messy and unattractive.

But Snowboarders huck themselves off of bigger jumps than ski aerial jumps all the time and look better doing it.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

bakesale said:


> Snowboarders don't do jumps like the Ski Aerials jump because it's designed to launch you up high instead of high and far.


Not much different than a quarter pipe if you think about it.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Not much different than a quarter pipe if you think about it.


quarter pipes are for riding in and out of the jump and the movements preformed are often simple like a nice method. ski aerials use transitions on the hill. it's a different thing alltogether.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

bakesale said:


> quarter pipes are for riding in and out of the jump and the movements preformed are often simple like a nice method. ski aerials use transitions on the hill. it's a different thing alltogether.


The shape seems identical, just a touch less vert for the aerials jump. I've seen riders hit a quarter, spin/grab, and land on the back side. It seems reasonable the same could happen off an aerials jump.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

*VS*


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The only question that truly matters why isn't Freeskiing in the Olympics? Oh yeah that's right cause the IOC fucking sucks as do that waste of money and time competition.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The only question that truly matters why isn't Freeskiing in the Olympics? Oh yeah that's right cause the IOC fucking sucks as do that waste of money and time competition.


Same thing can be said for Slopestyle Snowboarding. I'd much rather see riders do a run that combines a few rails and boxes, a butter box and two jumps and get judged on it. Much more interesting than stupid shit like Boardercross. 

Grizz: Like I said, sure the jumps are constructed similarly when comparing Aerials and a QP but they're made for different things. On a QP you go up and come down on the jump, not so in ski aerials. this allows for different maneuvers to be performed. Ski Aerials don't look good when Skiiers do it, why would anyone want to se a Snowboarder do it?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

bakesale said:


> Grizz: Like I said, sure the jumps are constructed similarly when comparing Aerials and a QP but they're made for different things. On a QP you go up and come down on the jump, not so in ski aerials. this allows for different maneuvers to be performed. Ski Aerials don't look good when Skiiers do it, why would anyone want to se a Snowboarder do it?


Looking good, is one of those "eye of the beholder" things.

I agree with John Doe. The reason aerials comps are lame is because of the criteria used for judging the contest. Throw some grabs and off axis rotations in and it would be a lot more interesting.

Some guys innovate. You don't always have to come down the same side you took off from in a qp. When you do it's very similar to an aerial ramp. Looking good or not.


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

imagine using the ski long jump for the snowboard big air....

on second thought... i dont think that jump will work with snowboarding... unless they somehow make an ultra wide snowboard that will cover the whole body to stay gliding


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

A snowboarder wouldn't get near the airtime that a skier gets off of that long jump thing. Those "skiers" are using "skis" that look like they're 10 feet long and they're able to lean into them and basically turn their bodies and those skis into a sail. A snowboarder simply can't do that.

The ski long jump is probably the dumbest thing in the Olympics in terms of skiing and snowboarding.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

freshy said:


> Also with the freestyle skiing jump, why arent there riders who do some crazy flipping twisting thing off the same hit.


If you mean the moguls comp, they are very limited by the amount of space available to land. The moguls start again fairly shortly after the jump, and if you land in the moguls you're basically arsed. So no big air, no crazy jumps.

Edit: Just watched the US competitor (Bradley Wilson) prove that. He went too big and landed on the back of a mogul. Crasho.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

john doe said:


> Skiers don't do crazy off axis rotations and grabs in the aerials because that isn't how they are judged.


yea not sure exactly what arials the OP is talking about but the skiing moguls thing where they hit 2 jumps on the way down there are only set tricks they can do. 360, front flip, back flip, back flips 360 (the highest score one) scored on style/difficulty and speed in completing course.

I would never touch those courses on a snowboard.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Donutz said:


> If you mean the moguls comp, they are very limited by the amount of space available to land. The moguls start again fairly shortly after the jump, and if you land in the moguls you're basically arsed. So no big air, no crazy jumps.


Yep, some dude just learned that one the hard way. Tried to throw a trick like a boss and ruined himself.

https://vine.co/v/MWXt3MIwnxW


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Yep, some dude just learned that one the hard way. Tried to throw a trick like a boss and ruined himself.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/MWXt3MIwnxW


I think my back just broke from watching that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

trapper said:


> I think my back just broke from watching that.


Seriously. That shit looked like it HURT. :sad:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Also I remember reading somewhere about a 90-100m jump done somewhere a few years ago. While not ski jump record distance, that's a bloody long jump!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Also I remember reading somewhere about a 90-100m jump done somewhere a few years ago. While not ski jump record distance, that's a bloody long jump!


I don't think landing flat on your back counts. :laugh:

Travis Rice has hit some absolutely MONSTER gaps.


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> yea not sure exactly what arials the OP is talking about but the skiing moguls thing where they hit 2 jumps on the way down there are only set tricks they can do. 360, front flip, back flip, back flips 360 (the highest score one) scored on style/difficulty and speed in completing course.
> 
> 
> 
> I would never touch those courses on a snowboard.



Out of interest since I am still on a high from Canada's gold silver combos in both mens and womens moguls so have been reading about it this afternoon, Moguls do include both off-axis and grabs. Saw both in today's mens competition (I think all of the medalists did an off-axis and the bronze did some sort of grab). According to http://www.fis-ski.com/mm/Document/...reeofDifficultyChart_December2013_English.pdf the highest possible score for a single element looks like it is for a triple front flip. Which would be nuts. Not sure what the highest possible combo would be. Big elements from today's comp were the off-axis 1080s. which aren't far off in point value (1.71 vs 1.49) to which it looked like they were adding iron crosses and things that I couldn't possibly notice probably as well.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

When I read "ski jump", I just thought of the long jump ramps. And I think if a snowboarder tried it, the most likely outcome is that he/she would be carted off with paramedics doing CPR... 

Eh or maybe it would just be a big drop and they'd nail the landing, but it wouldn't be very exciting to watch.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

while we're on the topic of dumb questions...

why do skiers always suck up the entire mogul run with their legs? Why don't they gap every second or third mogul, like how motocross racers will gap doubles or triples depending on the speed? Seems like a way to gain a lot of time if you're at the bottom of the run and can clear the last 3 moguls with a single jump.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

They are judged heavily on their form during the actual riding of moguls.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Jumping takes time. More time then just absorbing the jumps. If you watch boardercross they do the same thing. They try to make the jumps as short as possible or completely not do them.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've seen a clip of a snowboarder going off the big ski jump. I can't remember when or where but I've definitely seen it. Or maybe I dreamt it but I don't think so.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

BBC's TOP GEAR sent a car of a Norwegian Ski Jump a few years ago, they used a rocket to power it and the end result is about 10 meters... Haha


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

That was a classic episode.


----------

